# تعلم ال ++c بالعربي...



## المسلم84 (19 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

يحتوي الملف المرفق على كتاب تعليم لغة البرمجة ++c باللغة العربية

ارجو ان تستفيدوا منه

وشكراا 

لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا 
بصراحة هواية تعبت من هذا البرنامج في دراستي لانو مزعج وما بينفهم منو شي انشالله راح افتهمه


----------



## شخطوط (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## etbiga (16 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمود طايع (17 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور حياك الله


----------



## اشرف رهام (11 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## ENG SH ELAMEEN (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير
ونرجو المزيد


----------



## nadrnadr (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر جداااااااا


----------



## mohammed RIRI (5 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## م.مصطفى خالد (11 أكتوبر 2012)

*الف شكر للاخوة القائمين على المنتدى 
والف شكر للاخ صاحب الموضوع 
وجزاك الله كل خير 
*


----------



## عمر عووضة (15 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله كل خير*:20:


----------



## عمر علي العراقي (29 أكتوبر 2012)

يعطيك العافيه


----------



## zima zima (30 أكتوبر 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (26 يونيو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لما يتم تقديمه من مجهود في رعاية الله


----------



## Bio _eng (25 أغسطس 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أبو عابد عبدالله (16 سبتمبر 2013)

thanx


----------

